# What Psalm (of the 150) do you enjoy singing the most and why?



## Smeagol (Jul 11, 2019)

Housekeeping:

This is not about EP vs. IP
This is Devotional
Please share and feel free to include the specific Psalter Version as well as any background info as why it pierces your heart so!

For me, I am still relatively new to Psalm singing, so I do not know many and I and my family only know about 8 without needing to listen to a recording for circumstantial practice. However, early on I came across Psalm 51 (David’s Song of Repentance). I love singing this Psalm because it reminds me of my sin, something I all too often grow numb towards. Further, it reminds me that the same Holy Spirit that crushes my very bones with conviction also brings me joy by lifting my head to Christ and sweetness of his righteousness. The end of the psalm always gets to my heart, in that the Lord desires a broken and contrite heart. Singing this Psalm pushes me to confess my sin, to be broken over my sin, and to look to Christ in repentance. Oh how our Lord is Faithful!

Currently we often sing this in Psalter form from the Crown & Covenant Blue Psalter "The Book of Psalms for Worship".

*To the Chief Musician. A Psalm of David when Nathan the prophet went to him, after he had gone in to Bathsheba.*

*51 *Have mercy upon me, O God,
According to Your lovingkindness;
According to the multitude of Your tender mercies,
Blot out my transgressions.
*2 *Wash me thoroughly from my iniquity,
And cleanse me from my sin.

*3 *For I acknowledge my transgressions,
And my sin _is_ always before me.
*4 *Against You, You only, have I sinned,
And done _this_ evil in Your sight—
That You may be found just [a]when You speak,
_And_ blameless when You judge.

*5 *Behold, I was brought forth in iniquity,
And in sin my mother conceived me.
*6 *Behold, You desire truth in the inward parts,
And in the hidden _part_ You will make me to know wisdom.

*7 *Purge me with hyssop, and I shall be clean;
Wash me, and I shall be whiter than snow.
*8 *Make me hear joy and gladness,
_That_ the bones You have broken may rejoice.
*9 *Hide Your face from my sins,
And blot out all my iniquities.

*10 *Create in me a clean heart, O God,
And renew a steadfast spirit within me.
*11 *Do not cast me away from Your presence,
And do not take Your Holy Spirit from me.

*12 *Restore to me the joy of Your salvation,
And uphold me _by Your_ generous Spirit.
*13 *_Then_ I will teach transgressors Your ways,
And sinners shall be converted to You.

*14 *Deliver me from the guilt of bloodshed, O God,
The God of my salvation,
_And_ my tongue shall sing aloud of Your righteousness.
*15 *O Lord, open my lips,
And my mouth shall show forth Your praise.
*16 *For You do not desire sacrifice, or else I would give _it;_
You do not delight in burnt offering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ah, just the kind of psalmody discussion we should have more often!!

Sorry, but I can't stick to one 

Psalm 2 - The wrath of nations against God is kept in perspective. God does not fear them, He laughs at them. He says, "Try whatever you may, I have established Jesus Christ as your King. You will bow and submit to His kingship and Mediatorship, or you will be broken with a rod of iron." Hebrews 2 interprets Christ as priest-king from this passage. What need to fear beastly governments when their own Lord will deal with them?

Psalm 3 - David was fleeing Absalom, and was under the chastisement of God. You would think that David would feel God was against him. Absolutely not. "I lay down, slept, I woke again, the Lord is keeping me. I will not fear ten thousand men entrenched surrounding me." Though David sinned mightily, he leaned on the covenant promises of God and looked forward to God destroying his enemies, and toward being delivered.

Psalm 5 - Keeps my sin in perspective. It's hard to sin when you sing lines such as, "Truly thou art not a God that in sin doth take delight. Evil shall not dwell with thee, nor the proud stand in thy sight. Evildoers thou dost hate. Liars thou wilt bring to nought. God abhors the man who loves deep of blood and lying thought."

Psalm 8 - Christ as the Second Adam, fulfilling the Creation Mandate, assuming Kingship over all the created order. He was ruler over all things already as He was Co-Creator with the Father, yet now as the crowned king His dominion is manifest. All creation and providence are ruled by King Jesus.

Psalm 15 - Reminder of what a practical life of righteousness the Christian life is.

Psalm 16 - Christ's song of hope and deliverance from His enemies, rising from the grave, claiming His inheritance, and obtaining the joy set before Him.

Psalm 18 - Sums up the life of David--a life of deliverance despite all failures and all sins that he committed.

Psalm 45 - Christ the Conqueror, the righteous King, the fulfillment of Solomon, the wedding to the church, Christ's exceeding great joy for His reward, the vows, obligations and privileges of the Bride.. my favorite is from "The Book of Psalms for Singing," 45C, to Diademata. Celebratory tune!

Psalm 46 - A reminder of what kind of calm and composure the Christian ought to have because of the mighty God who is sided with him. Either to "America the Beautiful" or "A Mighty Fortress", both are wonderful.

Psalm 109 - Impreccations should not be the bread-and-butter of our prayers concerning the enemies of the church, not by a long shot. Yet, there are such acts of wickedness taking place that where we are asking God to do what He has already sworn He would do--show justice. Here we sing with the martyrs in Revelation calling for the vengeance of their blood, though in different words.

Psalm 117 - Has the Gospel reached North America, South America, Asia? These are the far distant reaches of the earth. This Psalm has been fulfilled in our presence.

Psalm 130 - To the tune of Martyrdom. How solemn is the thought of the weight of our sins, how wonderful the promise of forgiveness, the certainty that God will answer faith, despite what we may feel. Best sung approaching the Lord's Table.

Psalm 133 - The glories of church unity. Would that we sang this one often, and experienced it all the more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jul 11, 2019)

Psalm 103 has been my go to. So much comfort found in that passage.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jul 11, 2019)

Harley said:


> Sorry, but I can't stick to one





> *What Psalm (of the 150) do you enjoy singing the most and why?*




That's an impossible question for me to answer. My favorite Psalm is whichever one speaks to the need of my heart at the time. I almost always I sing through all 150 Psalms in order. And the Psalm of the day is usually the perfect one for me on that day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 11, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> I almost always I sing through all 150 Psalms in order.


Now that's what I call a good set of lungs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jul 11, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Now that's what I call a good set of lungs


Haha. Ed is one singing man.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 11, 2019)

As has been stated, they all are favorites.  I keep returning to the 1650 Psalter as my favorite. Our denomination uses the blue Book of Psalms for Worship, but the previous RPCNA version (the red Psalter) is my favorite of the two. I wish we all used the Genevan because of the melodies, they’re the best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 11, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> My favorite Psalm is whichever one speaks to the need of my heart at the time. I almost always I sing through all 150 Psalms in order.


Well give us some of your usual edification Ed. Which Psalm is doing that today and why?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jul 11, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Which Psalm is doing that today and why?



Yesterday was a big day for me with about three Psalms. I am swamped with work right now, but I will try to get back later today if I am able.

Thanks,

Ed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammondjones (Jul 11, 2019)

https://hymnary.org/hymn/TPH2018/111B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timfost (Jul 11, 2019)

Grant,

Is have to agree with Psalm 51. Also 23 and 138. Our church sings these right out of their Bibles (NKJV). I also arranged 51 for SATB + piano. Though we don't sing this arrangement in church, it was pretty cool teaching it to a secular university choir and having them have verbatim scripture mostly memorized by the end of the semester.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 11, 2019)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I wish we all used the Genevan because of the melodies, they’re the best.



Awesome to hear. The Genevan Psalter is under-rated by many people, mostly because of a lack of familiarity. At first, the tunes might seem difficult or awkward, but most are actually easy to learn. If I can sing them, anyone can. For me, a couple of favourites from the Anglo-Genevan Psalter are Psalm 29 and Psalm 124. But, like most people, I really have about 150 favourites.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 11, 2019)

timfost said:


> Our church sings these right out of their Bibles (NKJV).



There are a few videos on YouTube of singing out of the NKJV. I would prefer to sing from the one that David translated into Hebrew (that is the NIV 1978, for those not in the know), but beggars cannot be choosers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ben Zartman (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm particularly fond of Psalm 148 as found in the RCUS' _Psalter Hymnal: _"Praise the Lord in Heavenly Places," with the tune by Charles Gabriel. In it all nature, beasts, birds, inanimate objects and of course people are commanded to praise their Maker.

Also from the same book, Psalm 107: "They that Traffic on the Sea"--we being sailors, it means much to us, as well as "The Seasons are Fixed by Wisdom Divine"--I disremember what psalm number that is.

From the original Trinity Hymnal: Psalm 103, "O Come My Soul, Bless thou the Lord thy Maker," and 45 "My Heart Doth Overflow"--sung to the tune "Leominster."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BottleOfTears (Jul 12, 2019)

Psalm 16 to Golden Hill.
As it speaks of our trust in Christ and the hope of the resurrection.

Psalm 24 to St George's Edinburgh.
We often sing this after communion at my church. The recording on the website I have linked to below is from my church.

Psalm 87 to Love Divine.
I really like this Psalm as it talks about how even Israel's bitter enemies will become citizens of Zion.

These are all from _Sing Psalms_.
Recordings of the first two (and 87 to another tune) and be found here.


----------



## RJ Spencer (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm fairly new to Psalm singing, but my favorite Psalm to read is Psalm 24. I hope to sing that one soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jul 12, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I'm fairly new to Psalm singing, but my favorite Psalm to read is Psalm 24. I hope to sing that one soon.



Hope granted. 

Sing to the tune of, "I Sing the Mighty Power of God".

http://www.psalm-singing.org/psalms/scottish-1650_1/psalm_24/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 12, 2019)

According to my recent Banner of Truth edition of Jonathan Edwards's _A History of the Work of Redemption_, there is a "Psa. 178:70-71" (p. 113), yet @Grant Jones tells us that there are only 150 psalms.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 12, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> According to my recent Banner of Truth edition of Jonathan Edwards's _A History of the Work of Redemption_, there is a "Psa. 178:70-71" (p. 113), yet @Grant Jones tells us that there are only 150 psalms.



Point of order . After two post of , you must know actually give an answer to the OP.


----------



## BG (Jul 12, 2019)

18K 

I just love the Idea of gentle Jesus crushing his and our enemies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timfost (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh yes, and Psalm 34. That was the greatest comfort to me in intense hardship. I went to it every night for days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HisRobes4Mine (Jul 13, 2019)

Mine would be Psalm 130 from the 1650 Psalter. Brings tears to my eyes every time. So thankful for God’s mercy!

1 Lord, from the depths to thee I cried.
2 My voice, Lord, do thou hear:
Unto my supplication's voice
give an attentive ear.

3 Lord, who shall stand, if thou, O Lord,
should'st mark iniquity?
4 But yet with thee forgiveness is,
that feared thou mayest be.

5 I wait for God, my soul doth wait,
my hope is in his word.
6 More than they that for morning watch,
my soul waits for the Lord;

I say, more than they that do watch
the morning light to see.
7 Let Israel hope in the Lord,
for with him mercies be;

And plenteous redemption
is ever found with him.
8 And from all his iniquities
he Isr'el shall redeem.

Here is a video on YouTube of the version I enjoy singing

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 2


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 13, 2019)

HisRobes4Mine said:


> Mine would be Psalm 130 from the 1650 Psalter. Brings tears to my eyes every time. So thankful for God’s mercy!
> 
> 1 Lord, from the depths to thee I cried.
> 2 My voice, Lord, do thou hear:
> ...


Is that a Jesus statue? Hopefully I am just being to paranoid.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 13, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Is that a Jesus statue? Hopefully I am just being to paranoid.



No, it is just a man with his hands in the air.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 13, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Point of order . After two post of , you must know actually give an answer to the OP.



I like all 178.


----------



## HisRobes4Mine (Jul 13, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Is that a Jesus statue? Hopefully I am just being to paranoid.



As far as I’m aware it is just a statue of a man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Jul 13, 2019)

I do not have a lot of experience in Psalm singing, but want to throw in the vote for 130. We are singing at church a song loosely based on Psalm 130 and reading info on it, there is a lot going on in that one:https://religiousaffections.org/articles/articles-on-worship/should-we-sing-repentance/ (don't think reformed, but still some good stuff)


----------



## Jo_Was (Jul 14, 2019)

I always say "That's a good one" after I sing a psalm, so clearly my preference changes with my mood and need!

However, a perennial favorite is the Book of Psalms for Worship version of Psalm 104C The Trees of the Lord. I love it because it's sort of my "science teacher/biologist's" psalm. If I ever teach at a Christian private school, that will definitely be our class Psalm and song!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 14, 2019)

Jo_Was said:


> I always say "That's a good one" after I sing a psalm, so clearly my preference changes with my mood and need!
> 
> However, a perennial favorite is the Book of Psalms for Worship version of Psalm 104C The Trees of the Lord. I love it because it's sort of my "science teacher/biologist's" psalm. If I ever teach at a Christian private school, that will definitely be our class Psalm and song!


I was trying to remember which Psalm that was today! It’s particularly winsome for kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 14, 2019)

Harley said:


> Hope granted.
> 
> Sing to the tune of, "I Sing the Mighty Power of God".
> 
> http://www.psalm-singing.org/psalms/scottish-1650_1/psalm_24/


The tune name is "Ellacombe". I usually sing Psalm 24 to "Praetorius Gorlicensis" and, from verse 7, "St. Magnus". Today, though, I'll try "Ellacombe".


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 14, 2019)

In the Scottish Psalter of 1650

Psalm 84 to Wetherby
Psalm 130 to Martyrdom
Psalm 25:1-7 to Franconia
Psalm 117 to Praetorius
Psalm 134 to Pentatone
Psalm 6 to Finnart
Psalm 16 to Kilmarnock
Psalm 32 to St. David
Psalm 28 to Morven
Psalm 56:9-13 to Gräfenberg
Psalm 67 to Selma
Psalm 23 to Bays of Harris
Psalm 100 to Old Hundredth
Psalm 103 to London New
Psalm 121 to French
Psalm 124 to Old 124th
Psalm 5 to Contemplation
Psalm 40:1-5 to Ballerma
Psalm 8 to Winchester Old
Psalm 139:1-6 to St. Andrew
Psalm 150 to Irish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timfost (Jul 14, 2019)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I was trying to remember which Psalm that was today! It’s particularly winsome for kids.



Every night I sing Psalm 131 with my (almost) four-year-old before bed. It's short and sweet and I wrote a simple melody to it. Many times after singing it she says, "Daddy, I know all the words!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 14, 2019)

timfost said:


> Every night I sing Psalm 131 with my (almost) four-year-old before bed. It's short and sweet and I wrote a simple melody to it. Many times after singing it she says, "Daddy, I know all the words!"


There is nothing quite like hearing my son's voice singing the psalms. He's now three, and has parts of Psalms 67, 139, 23 and 117 memorized, and when he doesn't know the words he happily hums the tune along with our singing. Sometimes I'm brought to tears by this blessing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 14, 2019)

timfost said:


> Every night I sing Psalm 131 with my (almost) four-year-old before bed. It's short and sweet and I wrote a simple melody to it. Many times after singing it she says, "Daddy, I know all the words!"





Tom Hart said:


> There is nothing quite like hearing my son's voice singing the psalms. He's now three, and has parts of Psalms 67, 139, 23 and 117 memorized, and when he doesn't know the words he happily hums the tune along with our singing. Sometimes I'm brought to tears by this blessing.


Perhaps this was part of the genius of Calvin’s introducing the congregation to the Psalms by teaching them to the children first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 14, 2019)

@Tom Hart , I guess you’re familiar with the Independent Reformed Church of Korea? I just happened to see where they’ve participated in the past with the RPCNA Japan presbytery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 14, 2019)

Jeri Tanner said:


> @Tom Hart , I guess you’re familiar with the Independent Reformed Church of Korea? I just happened to see where they’ve participated in the past with the RPCNA Japan presbytery.


I've only heard of it. I've done some research on Reformed denominations in South Korea. The one you mention is small (8 congregations, 600 members) and, unless I'm mistaken, all the congregations are in the area around Seoul (Gyeonggi Province). I'll ask my wife to do a little more research.


----------



## Susan777 (Jul 14, 2019)

Jeri Tanner said:


> As has been stated, they all are favorites.  I keep returning to the 1650 Psalter as my favorite. Our denomination uses the blue Book of Psalms for Worship, but the previous RPCNA version (the red Psalter) is my favorite of the two. I wish we all used the Genevan because of the melodies, they’re the best.


This Afternoon I went looking again for more info on where to find both psalter and music. The red psalter didn’t match the psalms on the YouTube videos. I finally figured out that the blue one is the current one, so I guess I can’t use the red one now. But on the C&C website I decided to order the new one as well as some singing downloads. I’m really excited! I can’t think of a more fulfilling way to spend my Sunday afternoons. I also discovered the Geneva Psalter which is fantastic. The Canadian Reformed Church apparently still uses it, although with instruments. On another note, two babies baptized into the Covenant community this morning. Woo Hoo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 14, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> This Afternoon I went looking again for more info on where to find both psalter and music. The red psalter didn’t match the psalms on the YouTube videos. I finally figured out that the blue one is the current one, so I guess I can’t use the red one now. But on the C&C website I decided to order the new one as well as some singing downloads. I’m really excited! I can’t think of a more fulfilling way to spend my Sunday afternoons. I also discovered the Geneva Psalter which is fantastic. The Canadian Reformed Church apparently still uses it, although with instruments. On another note, two babies baptized into the Covenant community this morning. Woo Hoo!


Did ever I answer your post about finding sung recordings- was that on another thread? I know I at least started typing one but may not have hit reply. 

But yes, the blue Psalter is the current one. Digital tunes for both the red and blue psalters can be found at Psalter.org. And that is exciting! Yay for you ! And a great blessing to have had those baptisms.


----------



## Kinghezy (Jul 15, 2019)

timfost said:


> Every night I sing Psalm 131 with my (almost) four-year-old before bed. It's short and sweet and I wrote a simple melody to it. Many times after singing it she says, "Daddy, I know all the words!"



I like it, and am going to steal your idea (besides the original melody!).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Username3000 (Jul 20, 2019)

Nice thread. I was looking the the 1650 Psalter and the Book Of Psalms For Worship trying to figure out which psalms to learn and sing. Timely.


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 13, 2019)

Well my 2yr. old says her favorite of the Psalms is 93A - The Lord Is Crowned as King; to the tune of RIALTO. From The Book of Psalms for Worship.





I asked her why, as to make sure she fully answered the OP. She said "Cause I want it". Good thing this is a devotional thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin (Aug 14, 2019)

I am fairly new to Psalm singing but I find myself going to Psalm 32 in the Trinity Psalter pretty often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADKing (Aug 15, 2019)

Every Sabbath on our way to worship, my son and I like to sing Psalm 122 in the Scottish Metrical Version to the tune "Free Church". I really like that that has become a weekly tradition and we know it by heart.

_https://soundcloud.com/connorq/psalm-122-tune-free-church-smv 
_
Psalm 90 (SMV to St. Anne) has also been a long-time favorite. There is something about that Psalm and the experience of Moses that has gripped me. Some day perhaps I will do an in-depth study of it.

Psalm 46 (SMV to Stroudwater) rounds off the top three list.

And though I cannot sing it so well myself, I love this rendition of Psalm 6 by our Canadian Reformed brethren on youtube. _



_

Reactions: Like 2


----------

